# Sewed my own Roman Shade, need advice for mounting on a metal door



## Heatherlen (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks in advance for offering any advice you might have as to how I might seriously secure my new handmade Roman Shade to my kitchen back door.

I am going to mount a 1X1 mounting board above the existing window trim and secure the shade itself to that, as instructed on the pattern. I do not want to use magnets as my kids still want to dismantle things to get at the magnets, especially super strong ones. 

I've read all kinds of tutorials recommending special types of fasteners that expand inside the door.

I don't know....Just please help!

Heather:vs_worry:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.staples.com/velcro+faste...k1-9gjxgbdoEUqFP_2H8LnGaMReX_jiDksaAqiw8P8HAQ


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

For almost 30 years I used the proper sized angle iron and sheet metal screws # 6 x 3/4". Or if mounting flat with no angles a #6 x 1.25"


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

We use the 3M command hooks for mounting curtain rods on our doors. You could probably just use the Command Strips.


----------



## Heatherlen (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks! The shade, itself, does fasten with extreme velcro to the wood piece. I am concerned about the proper way to attach to the door. It has to be VERY secure.


----------



## Heatherlen (Mar 16, 2016)

I like the command products and swear by their strength, but, this thing is heavy, and the door will move. I definitely don't want the jangle of the rod and hangers, which is why I'm going with the fabric covered mounting board.


----------



## MKLahay (Apr 2, 2016)

ask your local lowes or home depot about metal screws?


----------



## greenwillow (Apr 2, 2016)

MKLahay said:


> ask your local lowes or home depot about metal screws?


I agree. if you can use metal screws, that would be the way to do. If not, you could use a two-part epoxy, or something like liquid nails. 
That, of course will leave your door marred, should you want to change things in the future.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The best magnets are the Rare Earth ones that come out of Hard drives. You could always use Liquid Nails to attach, or some really heavy duty Hook & Loop tape. As for the kids always stealing the magnets, that needs to stop, by you taking something of theirs to see how they like it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

greenwillow said:


> I agree. if you can use metal screws, that would be the way to do. If not, you could use a two-part epoxy, or something like liquid nails.
> That, of course will leave your door marred, should you want to change things in the future.


Hook & Loop is the best way. Anything else can ruin it, and can also mean having to work with Bondo to help fix the problem.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Heather, I'm confused, are you mounting the shades on the door or on
the molding? I believe on the door, right? I question this because you
said you plan on mounting the 1x1 board above the molding.

We have all DIY Romans in our LR, DR, and family room windows and doors.
The DR and family room both have French doors. We mounted them
on the French doors on a fabric covered piece of wood. I believe it's 
3/4" X 1" ...The board is firmly secured with screws and the Romans
are attached to the board. I asked the head guy how to mount to steel
door and he said, the same way you mount to a wood door, just use screws.


Here is the DR Roman shade. I think this would work for you.


----------

